# Monster battle - Apocolypse soundscape 8 minutes



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

So I haven't visited in quite awhile but was making a soundscape for my home haunt and started mixing some sounds together. A war battle of an epic monster, military radio chatter, War of the World tripod horn, and some other stuff. Thought someone could use it. In the upper right hand corner is a download icon if you like it.

If you have some good bass with your sound system, it sounds awesome (in my humble opinion)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jaOeSZkU-nxBdTcy9hxIx9YYykUJgrtA/view?usp=sharing


----------

